# Free: 36 bowfront, with plants, gravel, red phantom tetras



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi,

I'd like to rehome my 36 gallon bowfront tank. It's got a lid, light, some grey river gravel, plants, and some attractive red phantom tetras (perhaps 25 or 30 of them) and a few corydoras. Also, a heater, an Aquaclear 70 and an Aquaclear 50.

This tank is about 2 and a half years old and I think it's in excellent shape. There's also a stand, handmade in oak by T-Bone with fish

I'd really like this tank to go to someone who would love it, and also to someone who is able to come, take it down and take it away without much in the way of help from me (except for tea, maybe).

I don't want to put this out on a first-come, first-served basis as I'd rather it goes to someone who would really want it, rather than to the person with the quickest response.

Please send me a PM as I am not often in the forum here these days.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'd love to take it but perhaps someone who doesn't already have MTS should be the recipient? That being said I'd gladly come take it off your hands this weekend. I would even bring the tea...


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Very kind of you, hope it goes to someone deserving.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I would love to see it go to one of the newcomers to this great hobby. There are many people here that could and would take this into there hobby. May it go to the most deserving person here. I must say it is not I. I am in the process of thinning out my collection in order to make the big move. Good luck in finding the right person to take over your tank and fish.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone, just a reminder, if you would like this tank please send me a PM and I'll look over them in the morning. Don't rely on instant messaging or on the forum here as I have ZERO brain cells for remembering!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Really nice tank, love the stand  and of course really nice of u to give it away, i am sure u will pick the right personn for this tank Maureen


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Maureen, 

Maybe someone will offer to look after the tank till your feeling stronger. Stuart....Although he might be a little busy with his new family on the way! Maybe Anthony or Felecia or Claudia...just my random thoughts...

All the best!

Drew


----------



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

That is an absolutely gorgeous tank and custom-built stand. I do hope this tank goes to a deserving member of the community or someone who's just starting out and could use a break.  

As always, your generosity is unparalleled. Good luck finding a new home for your fish and tank!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Maureen, if u r giving your tank away cause of health issues i am sure someone can give u a hand, if i was closer i would go every time u need it me but we are a bit to far away from each other


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Did not know it was a health issue, I can look after the tank if you'd like.


----------



## Lex100 (Sep 16, 2012)

Pm sent!
Best regards


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, All

I've had responses from many wonderful people. Thank you so much, everyone. What a nice community. I think I've written everyone back who sent a PM.

The tank is going to a great home, with a family that can look after the fish and is also experienced at moving tanks. However, if that falls through for some reason, I will look through the list again and contact another person who has already sent me a PM. If you really wanted the tank and aren't getting it, I'm very sorry. Lots of great causes out there, not to mention people with advanced cases of MTS. 

Thank you,
Maureen


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

love it when people pay it forward..


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Agreed, I got a nice 75g tank and stand from an awesome member here and gave away the one it replaced and a couple others. Good feeling and this is a great community for good things as such! Really awesome of you Maureen!


----------

